# DBSTalk Exclusive Third Look: C41-500 Genie Client



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

DBSTalk.com is proud to release the exclusive third look of the newest Genie Client, the C41-500.










*C41-500 Third Look*​​_Please note that some DBSTalk.com testers and staff members may have received free equipment from DIRECTV or its partners for the purpose of evaluation and testing._​


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

We are very happy to see these being installed in the wild.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Great job as always.

While I prefer the HR's the Clients are a good cost saving method of getting a full Whole home system.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I actually did replace my H25. It's not for everyone, but in this situation I'm fine with it taking a tuner for live. I just like having full DVR functionality and management.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Nice work guys and gals with a another fine informative look at the new product.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

Again, a great job by the testing team and nice write up by Scott. Keep up the good work! :up:


----------



## n17987 (Oct 20, 2006)

i have a brief but need to know question about how or what type of cabling would a HR-DVR 44 connect to this c41 client? Coax? ethernet?
Thanks
BK


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Coax


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Coax with Whole Home activated.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

Laxguy said:


> Coax with Whole Home activated.


Can't have a Genie with out Whole Home active.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Go Beavs said:


> Can't have a Genie with out Whole Home active.


I'm not at all sure your comment is accurate; certainly it's true with a client in the mix, but I've read that some have a stand alone Genie (and no Whole Home.)


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

Laxguy said:


> I'm not at all sure your comment is accurate; certainly it's true with a client in the mix, but I've read that some have a stand alone Genie (and no Whole Home.)


I suppose that an existing customer could get a Genie without having WHDVR active, although I can't imagine why someone would want that. :lol:

I guess I was thinking of new customers where it is mandatory and included in the advanced DVR fee.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Go Beavs said:


> I suppose that an existing customer could get a Genie without having WHDVR active, although I can't imagine why someone would want that. :lol:
> 
> I guess I was thinking of new customers where it is mandatory and included in the advanced DVR fee.


Yes, I agree. Though a Genie with nothing else fits some folk's needs very well.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

n17987 said:


> i have a brief but need to know question about how or what type of cabling would a HR-DVR 44 connect to this c41 client? Coax? ethernet?
> Thanks
> BK


And they don't connect physically. By each connecting to a coax, they are "shared".


----------

